# Abe Lincoln: Republican



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

For those who study history --- you recall that despite Obama's continuous attempts to quote Lincoln as a Democrat --- President Lincoln was a Republican President!

SO WHY DOESN'T OBAMA USE THIS FAMOUS LINCOLN QUOTE?????????

You cannot help the poor by destroying the rich. 
You cannot strengthen the weak by weakening the strong. 
You cannot bring about prosperity by discouraging thrift. 
You cannot lift the wage earner up by pulling the wage payer down. 
You cannot further the brotherhood of man by inciting class hatred. 
You cannot build character and courage by taking away people's initiative and independence. 
You cannot help people permanently by doing for them, what they could and should do for themselves.

......Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I have that exact quote on my office door. A True Statement in every way.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Lincoln wasn't as supportive of blacks as most history lessons infer, so the quote I'm most surprised Obama doesn't key on is how Lincoln (as a white man) wanted to send the blacks back to Africa.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Good point! Lincoln's mistake! At least the one's that wanted to go should have gotten a free ride!


----------

